# 03 Max o2 code troubles...



## koenig (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi,new to the forum, have 01&03 maxes, o6 Murano! Problem is with son's 03 max. continuously getting both O2sensor 1 codes(P0132,P0152). 
P0132 - Heated Oxygen Sensor 1 Circuit High Voltage (Bank 1) 
P0152 - Heated Oxygen Sensor 1 Circuit High Voltage (Bank 2) 
I changed out the rad side sensor(new OEM), still both same codes. If you drive this car with a light foot, no codes will be created! As soon as it's spiritedly driven these 2 codes will appear. It, very occasionally runs rough at a stoplight. My thinking is the maf sensor. Today, I cleaned the maf with some MAF cleaning fluid, but still the codes appear and irregular sometimes appear! Should I(or my son!) bite the wallet and spring for a new Maf or is there anyone out there that has had this problem and solved it! His 03Max has only 37K kms on it! 
Anyone???? 
thanks, Sandy


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

It does sound like the MAF might be the problem. Hard to say though without actually sitting in the vehicle and diagnosing it myself. If it is a bad MAF, cleaning the MAF will do nothing.
Try checking your spark plugs first.
The symptoms you state sound so much like a bad MAF, but I don't want to give you a definite yes and it turns out to be something else. Sorry I can't give you a definitive answer.


----------



## koenig (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. My son took his car to the stealership to get their diagnosis, and they suggest the same, change out the MAF!(their estimate was $1000. Can). So, change it he did, and then returned to the stealership to reprogram the idle settings, etc. They did this and then stated to him that he needs to change 2 O2 sensors! WTF! GRR!!! Unfortunately, I have been away and have not got the full story yet,(son goes to UNIV in a different city) but, the forward most O2 sensor was already changed out by myself when he was home over Xmas! When changing out that sensor and the 2 codes still came up, I figured maybe the MAF, but certainly those 2 codes were still coming in and that's why he went to the stealership for a diag! These people are just 'part replacers', and as long as your wallet is open, they will replace until fixed. I really would like to find someone who has some education in troubleshooting these kinds of problems, rather than replace 1/2 the car!
I'm now contemplating something fuel system wise, as those 2 codes suggest a lean condition!
Plugs are originals, but good!
thanks, Sandy


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, some dealerships don't have the best nor brightest techs. Don't let some of the other guys catch you make a generalization like that, since a couple of these guys on the forums helping out are working at dealerships.  But, I would not go back to that dealership tho. The fact that they "diagnosed", then "repaired" but failed to properly confirm the repair is pretty shoddy to me.
Anywho, I rechecked the service manual at the shop, and I believe that P0132 and P0152 are not for lean conditions, but rich conditions.
P0132 would be rich shift monitoring Bank 1 primary O2, which means that the voltage signal from Bank 1 O2 sensor is mostly shifted in the higher side, not dropping to .1~.2V enought in a given amount of time. Same for P0152 for Bank 2.
Which O2 sensors did you replace? The ones that these codes are referring to are not the ones at the lower front of the engine right next to each other. Those are secondary O2's monitoring the Cat. Bank 1 Primary O2 is at the back of the engine. You might be able to see if from the top, while looking down along the back firewall, but can only be reached by lifting the vehicle and looking from underneath.
Bank 2 primary O2 sensor is in the front, sort of sandwiched between the exhaust and the radiator fans. This can be reached from the top.
Also, try and getting the partnumber off of the MAF. It should be a 5 number, hyphen, 5 number/letter combo.
Finally, don't forget to check the simple of things, like the air filter. Sorry, but if someone already tried something and failed, I tend to always go back to the beginning and start all over to be sure that nothing was missed.


----------



## koenig (Jan 8, 2007)

RPS180, thank you so much for your info. When my son's stealership diagnosed a MAF, they said he had a lean condition, and promptly stated he better change out the MAF, before the lean condition killed his CAT! He called looking for help;, I sent him a good MAF, and instructions on changing it out, (cleaning the throttle body, etc)! He succeeded, and drove back to the stealership to reprogram the idle, etc. (I'm told that it probably wasn't neccesary, but advised him to 'kiss' the stealership's ass and do it! (that way there is NO excuse!). The codes are still there! The O2 sensors that the codes describe are both sensor 1(primaries), bank 1&2.... meaning the manifold, or 1st , or upstream sensors! I changed out the rad side (forward one, OEM) just to see if one of the codes would disappear... NOT! I suspected Maf as he had an occasional rough idle, as did the [email protected] The roughness has gone, and my son claims his MAX has power again, so, it probably was neccessary to replace...! Unfortunately the same 2 codes exist...! If you're right, and the engine is running rich, then I'm not worried about a burned up CAT, and will wait until he rolls back home to play with this(maybe Easter?)! My real concern is what is causing the condition the both primary O2's will send a code? I'm really starting to out-think myself with this... maybe fuel pump ready to die, maybe clogged fuel filter??? Air cleaner is brand new, and the car only has 37>39K kms!!! I know it's probably something simple... given the milage, but what???
thanks again, 
Sandy


----------



## koenig (Jan 8, 2007)

Spoke with my son this am. Still the same codes (P0132,P0152) and uneven idle (possible stumble) after MAF replacement and re-program. I suppose running rich would probably be fouling plugs at idle and therefore creating a stumble at times..... He also stated that his gas milage is down, a little better after Maf replacement, but still below his norm! Anyone with suggestions on why this 03Max is running rich??? What else can I check/verify??? Any guesses???
OHH! Forgot to update you, RPS180..... the last digets of the MAF were AM600. I was told that that was one of the more robust MAFs. Replaced with same.
Sandy


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Yup, that is correct, the MAF is the later updated version. If it was replaced with same, then the other concern I had isn't a problem.
Since you stated that the rough idle is still present, I suspect that either plugs are going bad, or there may be an ignition coil going bad. Remember, these are coil-over-plugs, so there are six ignition coils. If you got the time and patience, wait till the rough idle is really pronouced. Then, try killing one cylinder at a time. When the cylinder with bad coil is cutoff the misfiring idle should get smoother.
Now, some of you may wonder, why doesn't the code for cylinder misfire or ignition signal come one? I don't know, but I came across several 2002 and 2003 Maximas like this. Hopefully this helps out.
Now, if the fuel filter was clogging up, or the pump was going bad, then a lean code would come up, not a rich code.


----------



## koenig (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, I agree with your view on the lean code.... I typed before I thought about it! I had thought ignition coil too, as my wife has a 01Max, and have been through the 00/01 coil problem. Do the 02/03's have the same ignition coil headache? To be honest, the car is in another city, and my son, not being that mechanically inclined, his explanation of a rough idle could very well be 1000 reasons! I guess it will have to wait until Easter, when he next visits, to acertain the real culprit. Thanks so much for your help.
Sandy


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

The 02/03 doesn't exhibit the same ignition coil problem as prolific as the older models. They had redesigned them midway. They are about $100 apiece, so although it is a better idea to replace them all if there is an ignition coil problem, it is more cost effective to replace only the bad ones.
No prob. Hopefully it is an easy fix when you get to take a better look at it.


----------

